# Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?



## Clown (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

man hört doch beim Feedern immer von der Schlaufenmontage? Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben? Vielleicht eine Grafische Darstellung? Danke.#c


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Schlaufenmontage fische ich nun nur noch. Geht prima, und auch lästige Verhedderungen habe ich weniger als wenn ich mit nem Boom fischen würde. Bin letztes Jahr drauf gekommen und seitdem kommen bei mir die "Booms" nur noch beim Grundangeln mit Blei zum Einsatz, wenn ich mit Laufmontagen fische!
Jetzt dir alles ohne Bilder zu erklären, wäre n bisschen zu viel, für mich zu erklären, ich suche noch nach geeigneten Veranschaulichungen...


----------



## cbrr (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Also ich nehme nur die "Booms" freilaufend auf der Hauptschnur. Allerdings verwende ich nur noch Dreifachwirbel. Seit dem habe ich auch keine Vertüdelung mehr. Die Maden rotieren wie wild und das bei der teilweise großen Wurfweite hat ein Einzelwirbel nicht geschafft. Klarer Vorteil ist, dass man den Futterkorb und das Vorfach jeder Zeit schnell wechseln kann ohne alles neu zu knoten.


----------



## Petri-Pit (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Hi,

bin auch Fan der Schalufenmontage und würde nicht mehr wechseln, nachdem ich zuerst auch mit Boom gefeedert habe. Brauche hierfür nur einen (billigen) Karabinerwirbel, um den Futterkorb einzuhängen. 
Die Schlaufenmontage an sich läßt sich in Worten nicht gut erklären und ich hab auch kein Bild parat. Ich verwende ca. 50er bis 60er Mono, die ich mit dem klassischen 8er Schalufenknoten an den Enden binde. Irgendwo im www hab ich auch mal ne gute Anleitung gesehen, betätige evtl. mal die Suchfunktion per AB oder google.

p.s.: Funktioniert absolut vertüddelungsfrei, wenn du die Montage vor dem Aufprall auf´s Wasser abbremst, damit sich dein Vorfach strecken kann.

Gruß Pit


----------



## Petri-Pit (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

schwuppdiwupp, hab´s schon http://www.barbenangeln.de/know-how/geraet/montagen/montagen.html

Gruß Pit


----------



## aal60 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Herstellung ist doch einfach. Fädele einen einfachen Karpfeneinhänger auf die Schnur und binde ihn eine 25cm lange Schlaufe. Dann bindest Du eine 2. kleine Schlaufe für das Vorfach ans Ende, sodaß die obere Seite kürzer und die Seite mit dem Einhänger ca. 5cm länger ist. Die Knoten vor dem Festziehen immer schön anfeuchten. An den Einhänger den Futterkorb oder Blei, an die kleine Schlaufe das Vorfach.


----------



## tenchhunter (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Aal60 hat das schon richtig beschrieben, nur gibt es auch bei der montage nach meinem geschmack noch zu viele Tüddel.
Besser is'es wenn du zuerst eine kleine Schlaufe in die schnur bindest (50cm entfernt von dem Ende der Schnur),in die zum schluss das Vorfach eingehängt wird.
Danach verzwirbelst du dann die Schnur so, dass ein 5-10 cm langer 'Abstandshalter' ensteht. Anschliesend machst du wieder einen Schlaufenknoten, um die Länge des Seitenarmes zu begrenzen. Danach fädelst du enen karabiener für den futterkorb auf die Schnur. Zum Schluss bindes du eine große Schlaufe und dann müsste dein werk so aussehen.


----------



## Clown (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Herzlichen Danke für eure super Tips. Hat mir sehr geholfen.


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Diese Schlaufenmontagen gibts im übrigen auch fertig zu kaufen...


----------



## dc1981 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

hallo zusammen,

ich benutze beides, fertige schlaufen montage oder eigenbau.
kommt immer auf die laune und situation an.
wenns schnell gehen soll die fertige ansonsten bau ich sie mir am wasser selber.

ist wirklich einfach aber efektiv.


grüße


----------



## tenchhunter (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

....die fertigen zum kaufen sind aba ein bissle teuer!!!!
....beim selberbinden musst du theoretisch nur den einen wirbel zahlen, da ja überall immer irgendwo einige meter schnur rumliegen ^^


----------



## Boris_S (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

mal ne dumme frage:

beim feeder angeln im fluß (ja, bin ein neuling^^)
lasse ich den schnurbügel zu und schlage dann beim ersten zuppeln an?
danke schonmal


----------



## LUKA$ (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Ja genau und das wichtigste ist, dass die Schnur immer spannung hat


----------



## Boris_S (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

angle in der weser und habe echt probleme damit, den futterkorb am platz zu halten, benutze100g körbe, aber trotzdem rollen die, und mehr kann ich meiner rute nicht zumuten, gibts da noch irgendwelche tricks? fällt mir schwer dann zu unterscheiden an der spitze, was da unten gerade passiert.


----------



## Hobbit (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

es gibt körbe mit krallen dran, die bleiben besser liegen

probier doch mal ein 100g krallenkörbchen, das müsste besser gehn als n 100er normales^^


----------



## Franky (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Hei...
Ich habe mir mit 2 Gummibändchen und einem Schaschlikspieß weitergeholfen. Ich hoffe, man kann aus meiner Skizze erkennen, was ich meine:


----------



## tenchhunter (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

@ Franky
......na da schau her, echt geile idee!!!


----------



## Boris_S (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

jup, werde ich mal ausprobieren =)

war gestern dann trotzdem mal im Hafenbecken, mit weicher Spitze, leichtem Korb. Es war auch recht windstill, also hatte ich die Möglichkeit, die spitze zu beobachten. Am 14er Hacken mit Schlaufenmontage hatte ich ca 12-15 bisse, habe sofort angeschlagen aber hatte nur drei Fische nach dem Anschlag am Hacken. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich anders machen könnte, bzw was an der Montage geändert werden könnte?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, bin halt Einsteiger, was das Feedern angeht...


----------



## J. Wiegand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Länge des Vorfachs zu variieren. Einfach mal ausprobieren.Grüße aus der Altmark
J. Wiegand


----------



## BallerNacken (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Jo Schlaufenmontage benutze ich beim Feedern eig. so gut wie immer...

@Boris_s...Wie schon erwähnt die Vorfachlängeariieren und genauso gut ist es, wenn du hin und wieder ne andere Hakengröße testest.

Du wirst merken, das das riesige Unterschiede macht.

Und zu dem Video bei bissclips. Die Montage mit dem Feedergum mag ja schön und gut sein, das sie den Korb beim Wurf gut abfededert. Aber mir is schleierhaft, wie da ein Anschlag vernünftig durchkommen soll?!

Mir kommt nicht in den Sinn, wie das funktionieren soll!
 ;+;+


----------



## slowhand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*



Boris_S schrieb:


> angle in der weser und habe echt probleme damit, den futterkorb am platz zu halten, benutze100g körbe, aber trotzdem rollen die, und mehr kann ich meiner rute nicht zumuten, gibts da noch irgendwelche tricks? fällt mir schwer dann zu unterscheiden an der spitze, was da unten gerade passiert.


 

Der hier rollt nicht...






Es gibt aber noch andere Modelle, wo das Blei nicht parallel zum Korb angebracht ist, sondern in Dreiecksform vom Korb absteht. Da rollt dann auch nix mehr.


----------



## anfänger2008 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Also,  ich würde den Haken einfach ein Parr Nummern größer wählen.

Und nochmal ne Frage, der Typ in dem Video hat ja für geflochtene dieses Feedergum eingebaut, aber das versaut einem doch voll die Bissanzeige, oder etwa nich, hat das schon mal einer von euch ausprobiert???


----------



## Hörmy (13. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Also ich hab das Problem, dass sich im Gegensatz zum Boom, bei meiner Schlaufenmontage immer alles vertüddelt. 

Und die Montage ist exakt die wie se auf dem Video ist. Also genau so wie man es machen sollte. 

Was mach ich falsch? Beim Boom hab ich von 20 Würfen vielleicht 2 mal Tüddel, bei der Schlaufenmontage bei 20 Würfen 15 mal Tüddel dran.


----------



## sunny (14. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Bin auch im Begriff mir ne Feederrute zuzulegen, finde die Angelei irgendwie spannend. 

Hab hier nun gelesen, dass der Rollenbügel zubleibt. Stört denn die Fische der Widerstand durch die Rutenspitze nicht und lassen dadurch vom Köder wieder ab? 

War am überlegen, ob ich da ne Freilaufrolle dranbummel und den Freilauf so einstelle, dass der Fisch zur Not noch Schnur nehmen kann.


----------



## Mikesch (14. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*



sunny schrieb:


> ...
> War am überlegen, ob ich da ne Freilaufrolle dranbummel und den Freilauf so einstelle, dass der Fisch zur Not noch Schnur nehmen kann.


Mach's doch, wird z.B. beim Barbenfischen gern gemacht.


----------



## Esoxfan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Das Thema ist zwas schon älter aber ich habe mal eine Frage .
Wird bei der Schlaufenmontage alles aus der Hauptschnur geknotet?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## schorle (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feedern mit dem Seitenarm. Schlaufenmontage?*

Da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten, die erste währe die Montage direkt mit der Hauptschnur (oder Schlagschnur) zu binden. Dadurch bist du aber nicht so flexibel wie bei folgender Variante, in das Ende der Haupt- oder Schlagschnur bindest du eine kleine Schlaufe, nun bindest du dir die Schlaufenmontage aus einem Stück Mono und hängst das in die Schlaufe an der Hauptschnur. Bei der zweiten Version hast du die Möglichkeit die Spitze der Rute bei Bedarf zu wechseln ohne jedesmal die Montage erneuern zu müssen und wenns sein muß kannst du dich durch verschiedene, vorbereitete Schlaufenmontagen schnell den Verhältnissen anpassen.


----------

